# Yahoo- Walkerton's wounded (The Simcoe Reformer)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The Walkerton water crisis officially ended nine years ago, but the nightmare lives on for hundreds of residents who are forever damaged. Chronic illness is a fact of life in this scarred community for many who were once the picture of health.[...]View the full article


----------

